

Making the Invisible Visible – Outdated Software - matvp
https://patrolserver.com/stats

======
awfyawfy
Wait? Everybody is running an outdated version of Wordpress?

~~~
dolfje
That is because wordpress has just had another update. So basically everyone
is outdated at the moment. But luckily the automatic updates of Wordpress will
update most in the following hours/days. So it will become green ;)

